# If you don't like aluminum....



## Dalecamino (Oct 30, 2011)

You sure won't like this one :biggrin: There's ALOT of it here:wink: I used the 12mm triple start tap and die as usual. Please let me know what you think. I know there's always room for improvement and, I've seen some of them. Like a deeper recess for the clip ring. Thanks alot for looking and any comments.


----------



## mredburn (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice enough job over all Chuck. I'm not a big fan of the straight barrel look but thats an opinion on design.

Let me add, I think a little more work on the nosecone to make it less bulky would improve on the overall design of the pen.   

LOL Now I have 2 opinions


----------



## Drstrangefart (Oct 30, 2011)

I like it a LOT. That's what this art is all about right there.


----------



## robersonjr (Oct 30, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## Timbo (Oct 30, 2011)

For the most part I like it a lot!  Somehow the nib shape does not work for me...seems too "bulky".  I'm no expert here, but I think it would look better if it had a more gental taper down to the pen tip.  I love the over all shape when its closed.  Thanks for sharing.

Tim


----------



## wiset1 (Oct 30, 2011)

That's friggin HOT!  Weekends really do show off the talent, this is amazing.  Awesome work


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 30, 2011)

Lookin real good from here Chuck!


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks great, nice work.


----------



## Brooks803 (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks great Chuck! Makes me wish I could get my metal lathe set up right now! I've gotta find/make room before I can start playing with it.


----------



## nsfr1206 (Oct 30, 2011)

I agree on the tip but rest looks great. I would like to see it as a fp with a corresponding grip.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Oct 30, 2011)

mredburn said:


> Let me add, I think a little more work on the nosecone to make it less bulky would improve on the overall design of the pen.


 
But Mike look at those meat hooks that Chuck has for hands. That explains why he likes a bulky pen. :tongue:

It looks good Chuck and I am sure that it is technically sound. But I do have to agree with Mike on the straight shape of this one. I think because it is aluminum, it looks much like a pocket Mag-Lite. Then again, who am I to critique as I could not do what you have done.


----------



## D.Oliver (Oct 30, 2011)

That's a sweet looking pen.


----------



## BigShed (Oct 30, 2011)

Beauty, I like it, a LOT


----------



## el_d (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice work there Chuck. I like the clean look of it.


----------



## Mapster (Oct 30, 2011)

Awesome.. Always taking steps in the right direction. I agree with Mike, but combine this with some other ideas you have had and you are on your way to stardom!


----------



## EBorraga (Oct 30, 2011)

Chuck, that pen is a little dull:biggrin:. I think you should send it to me, that way I can do a full review on it!!!! I also think I need to move to Florida, that way I can progress as much as you have! Good looking pen in my book. And I prefer a straight profile.


----------



## JohnU (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks great Chuck!  I like the nib and often get comments on the jr's I make that the nib is too skinny.  I think it's a definately winner.  Nice work!


----------



## Rick P (Oct 30, 2011)

Way better than I could do!

My critiques?
1) I prefer more shape to a pen. Curves are sexy but thats more of an aesthetic and the world would be very boring if we all found the same stuff attractive.
2) The nose needs to be tapered to the hole/head of the cartridge.
3) Did the clip slip a bit or is the recess notched a touch wide?
4) You continued the banding element to the upper portion of the nose cone(Nib) should it be a bit more pronounced in that section? To my eye from the pic it seems less deliberate.

Again way ahead of me but in art school we did open and honest critiques that really did help the work a great deal. I know that is what I hope for when I post a pen, you guys have missed some really ugly mistakes on my part. Thanks for being nice but don't be afraid to be honest.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 30, 2011)

mredburn said:


> Nice enough job over all Chuck. I'm not a big fan of the straight barrel look but thats an opinion on design.
> 
> Let me add, I think a little more work on the nosecone to make it less bulky would improve on the overall design of the pen.
> 
> LOL Now I have 2 opinions


Thanks Mike for BOTH of your opinions. They are valued.



Drstrangefart said:


> I like it a LOT. That's what this art is all about right there.


Thanks Allan. This stuff is really NOT that an art.:wink:



robersonjr said:


> Awesome


Thank You.



Timbo said:


> For the most part I like it a lot! Somehow the nib shape does not work for me...seems too "bulky". I'm no expert here, but I think it would look better if it had a more gental taper down to the pen tip. I love the over all shape when its closed. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Tim


Thanks Tim, I appreciate your input. 



wiset1 said:


> That's friggin HOT! Weekends really do show off the talent, this is amazing. Awesome work


Thank you, I appreciate the compliment.



workinforwood said:


> Lookin real good from here Chuck!


Thanks Jeff!



Jim15 said:


> Looks great, nice work.


Thanks Jim.



Brooks803 said:


> Looks great Chuck! Makes me wish I could get my metal lathe set up right now! I've gotta find/make room before I can start playing with it.


Thank you Jonathon. I look forward to seeing some of your turnings too.



nsfr1206 said:


> I agree on the tip but rest looks great. I would like to see it as a fp with a corresponding grip.


Thanks for your input.


----------



## rej19 (Oct 30, 2011)

Do you ever sleep? Give me a break! I'm still trying to get a good CA finish.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 30, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> mredburn said:
> 
> 
> > Let me add, I think a little more work on the nosecone to make it less bulky would improve on the overall design of the pen.
> ...


LOL. thanks Mike. For you and Redburn, the pen IS tapered on both ends when capped. Just, not much:redface: The finial is .523, the cap at center is .560, the lower body is .552at center and .520 on the other end. There is a reason for this, but too long a story for this post. Trust me!:wink: Thanks for your input too. I'm taking notes.:biggrin:



D.Oliver said:


> That's a sweet looking pen.


Thanks Derek.



BigShed said:


> Beauty, I like it, a LOT


Thanks you Fred!:biggrin:



el_d said:


> Nice work there Chuck. I like the clean look of it.


Thanks Lupe!:wink:



Mapster said:


> Awesome.. Always taking steps in the right direction. I agree with Mike, but combine this with some other ideas you have had and you are on your way to stardom!


Thanks Marshall! Stardom?



EBorraga said:


> Chuck, that pen is a little dull:biggrin:. I think you should send it to me, that way I can do a full review on it!!!! I also think I need to move to Florida, that way I can progress as much as you have! Good looking pen in my book. And I prefer a straight profile.


Thanks Ernie! Move on down here. Autozone needs good help down here.:biggrin:



JohnU said:


> Looks great Chuck! I like the nib and often get comments on the jr's I make that the nib is too skinny. I think it's a definately winner. Nice work!


Thank you John. I guess there's a nib for everyone, huh?



Rick P said:


> Way better than I could do!
> 
> My critiques?
> 1) I prefer more shape to a pen. Curves are sexy but thats more of an aesthetic and the world would be very boring if we all found the same stuff attractive.
> ...


 Thank you Rick. You comments are well taken as well. I didn't notice the clip as I put it back together after taking the dis-assembled photo. It's what happens when you get in a hurry. It does have a perfect fit.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 30, 2011)

rej19 said:


> Do you ever sleep? Give me a break! I'm still trying to get a good CA finish.


 :biggrin::biggrin: I do sometimes:tongue::biggrin: Need help? Come down for a visit. We'll take care of that finish issue and, you can make a pen on the new toy.:biggrin: Thanks Ron!


----------



## chriselle (Oct 31, 2011)

You are really up'ing your game there buddy.  Very nice work Chuck.  I could use a few tips on the whole kitless thing.  The threading I get......what I don't get is the order in completing the pen.


----------



## bluwolf (Oct 31, 2011)

Chuck, The finish is beautiful. I think the pen could be a bit longer though, looks just a little short for the diameter. But again, that's just personal preference. I'm gonna have to find a different material to work with. Aluminum is obviously yours now:biggrin:


----------



## cnirenberg (Oct 31, 2011)

Chuck,
That's a great looking pen.  Are you using an endmill on the cap to notch out for the clip ring?


----------



## Curly (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Chuck

Cool work as always. By any chance would you have the weight of your creation?


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 31, 2011)

chriselle said:


> You are really up'ing your game there buddy. Very nice work Chuck. I could use a few tips on the whole kitless thing. The threading I get......what I don't get is the order in completing the pen.


Thank you Chris. You can get alot from Georges(texatdurango) tutorial in the library. And, because you helped me build my guitar, I'll have no problem helping you with a metal pen. I'll be in touch.



bluwolf said:


> Chuck, The finish is beautiful. I think the pen could be a bit longer though, looks just a little short for the diameter. But again, that's just personal preference. I'm gonna have to find a different material to work with. Aluminum is obviously yours now:biggrin:


Thanks Mike. You're right, it is short. It measures 4 5/8 closed. Please be sure to let me know what kind of material WE'RE going to work on next.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



cnirenberg said:


> Chuck,
> That's a great looking pen. Are you using an endmill on the cap to notch out for the clip ring?


Thanks Cris. Right now, I'm using a 1/2" router bit as recommended by Mike Redburn, since I don't have end mills. I looked at HD for a 7/16 but they only carry 8ths sizes. I think 3/8 would work for the right clips.



Curly said:


> Hi Chuck
> 
> Cool work as always. By any chance would you have the weight of your creation?


 Thank you Pete. You know? I DON'T have a scale yet but, it's on my list. Since I drill the lower body with 1/4" there is still alot of material remaining. Adding to the weight. But, this one feels good. Not too heavy, not too light.


----------



## sbarton22 (Nov 18, 2011)

MAN , THAT IS A GREAT PEN!!

What is your finish on it?


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 18, 2011)

sbarton22 said:


> MAN , THAT IS A GREAT PEN!!
> 
> What is your finish on it?


Thank you Scott. 320,400,600 and 2000 all wet sanding with mineral spirits, wearing nitrile gloves.:biggrin:


----------



## BradG (Nov 18, 2011)

Chuck,
Great work to see  are you tempted to anodise this one?


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you Brad. Yes, this one will be anodized. I'm thinking Black!:biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Nov 18, 2011)

HOt Pink? for the accents Chuck!


----------



## Mapster (Nov 18, 2011)

Black would look good on that, I can't wait to see that happen Chuck. Maybe next week? I will let you know


----------



## BradG (Nov 18, 2011)

just be sure to dilute your acid the day BEFORE meeting up guys  .... otherwise you will all be standing there not being able to do anything until its cool! (24 hours)


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 18, 2011)

mredburn said:


> HOt Pink? for the accents Chuck!


YOU, would think of something like that :biggrin:



Mapster said:


> Black would look good on that, I can't wait to see that happen Chuck. Maybe next week? I will let you know


OK Marshall. We're ready!



BradG said:


> just be sure to dilute your acid the day BEFORE meeting up guys  .... otherwise you will all be standing there not being able to do anything until its cool! (24 hours)


Thanks for that advice Brad!


----------



## mredburn (Nov 18, 2011)

If you buy the car battery acid is it not diluted already? Or does it have to be diluted more? IM going ot make an aluminum slim to anodize when we get to do it.

Just trying to be of sevice Chuck. You know me out to help you out any way I can!


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 18, 2011)

mredburn said:


> If you buy the car battery acid is it not diluted already? Or does it have to be diluted more? IM going ot make an aluminum slim to anodize when we get to do it.
> 
> Just trying to be of sevice Chuck. You know me out to help you out any way I can!


I know I can always count on you for help Mike.:biggrin: I did get car battery acid and, it is to be diluted 1 to 1 or 2 to 1. I'm thinking 1 to 1 ratio. I may be corrected.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 18, 2011)

pm brad and ask him. He should know.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Nov 18, 2011)

My vote is for chartreuse! If it works well you can do all the trim on the camino!  :biggrin::tongue::biggrin::tongue:


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 18, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> My vote is for chartreuse! If it works well you can do all the trim on the camino!  :biggrin::tongue::biggrin::tongue:


Ha Ha Ha....you real funny guy....got good jokes:wink::biggrin:


----------



## Stevej72 (Nov 19, 2011)

That is an awesome looking pen, Chuck.  Now I want to go down and try my hand at an aluminum pen again.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 19, 2011)

Stevej72 said:


> That is an awesome looking pen, Chuck. Now I want to go down and try my hand at an aluminum pen again.


 Thanks Steve. Go for it! As it was said to me.....we're not building parts for the space station. :biggrin:


----------

